
New Study Seeks to Use Deep Learning to Detect Heart Disease - brandonb
http://www.wsj.com/articles/new-study-seeks-to-use-deep-learning-to-detect-heart-disease-1458240739
======
brandonb
Hey all—I'm one of the machine learning engineers involved in the study. Let
me know if any of you have questions on how deep learning applies to medicine,
HealthKit, Google Fit, or anything else!

~~~
DrScump
Do you have a _non_ -paywalled summary?

